# 3 inch shells for turkey.



## trikortreat

should i be using 3 inch shells for turkey or stay with 2 in 3/4 inch shells? i have an extra full turkey choke and it can only take lead shot. they make 3 in a halfs but i havent been able to find any that are lead and not steel.


----------



## crosshunt

i would defently use the 3". you want to get as much shot in the head of that turkey as you can. because i dont know about you but there has been times where ive had to shoot through fences, bushes... so you want to stick with a tight heavy load. 3 1/2" would be nice but you dont really need it and it is just alot easier to find 3"


----------



## huntnfishn1

as for 3s or 2.75s always go with the bigger when talking about rounds. I shoot just about everything with 3in steel BB. except for really small birds ie doves partridge. some say its overkill and that too much will damage the bird, but in my experience that is rarely the case.


----------



## fargodawg

my first turkey hunt I found the 3 1/2s in a box of 10, labled as turkey load, I think they were federal

good luck


----------



## trikortreat

thanks guys for helpin me out but im gona ask this, do they make 3 1/2 lead shells for 12 guage i cant find any anywhere. n my choke can only take lead not steel.


----------



## Wyomingpredator

almost all ammo makers make lead turkey loads in 3" I prefer federal 3" 2oz flightcontrol, but thats what my gun shoots well.


----------



## Dr. Honk

Yes they make 3 1/2 " shells with lead shot. Winchester makes them. I have two 10 shell boxes on my shell bench.


----------



## trikortreat

Dr. Honk said:


> Yes they make 3 1/2 " shells with lead shot. Winchester makes them. I have two 10 shell boxes on my shell bench.


thanks Doc....yea i have been lookin around fer them n never found them in the past. ill be sure to find them thanks alot.


----------



## Bernie P.

I don't dispute the use of 3" or 3 1/2" but I've never met a turkey that disputed the effectiveness of 2 3/4" yet either  .Dead is dead :beer: !


----------



## trikortreat

do u use X full or XX full for turkey? i would like to know because im wonderin if i need to go out n buy a XX.


----------



## Bernie P.

When I started out I used an Mberg 500 28" barrel with full choke.I traded that in for the 835 Ulti Mag combo with 24" barrel that came with the Ulti Full choke.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

huntnfishn1 said:


> as for 3s or 2.75s always go with the bigger when talking about rounds. I shoot just about everything with 3in steel BB. except for really small birds ie doves partridge. some say its overkill and that too much will damage the bird, but in my experience that is rarely the case.


It is the case with turkey loads and chokes as per the manufacturers of aftermarket choke tubes. Three inch shells will shoot MUCH better patterns than the 3.5" in 99.9% of all guns... not my research, but the makers of the tubes/chokes. That being said, MY personal results have mirrored that the 3" shells throw better patterns than the larger ones. I have shot a BUNCH of different load/manufacturer/shot size/speed combination's looking for the Holy Grail of turkey loads in my guns.


----------



## ndguy

go pattern them at 30 yards and see what one you think gives you the pattern you are looking for. you will get more distance with the 3 1/2 inch than the 3 inch is what i experince anyways.


----------



## turkeyslayerz

Soner or later you are going to want the distance that a 3" shell will give you. The 3 1/2" shells are getting harder to find in a turkey load because few hunters use them. With all the " super shells" in 3" all you need to do is find one that shoots a good pattern thru your gun :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby

You will NOT get any more distance in a 3.5 inch shell than you will in a 3 inch...


----------



## Ron Gilmore

People assume that because a shell has more pellets in it that it somehow is a more effective! The key is to pattern your gun with the loads you are planning on using.

For example I bought some heavy turkey loads in 3" #6 copper plated 1 7/8 load. Patten checked it with both a full and X-full. Compared it to my 3" 1 5/8 #6! There was no comparison the lighter load produced a much better and tighter pattern.

Besides as someone else pointed out, dead is dead!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Like others have stated is pattern your gun. 3 1/2 inch loads does not equal greater distance. That is the biggest lie out there and people believe it.

If you want to find 3 1/2 go to cabela's online, mack's, etc. Fleet Farm, gander mt, wallmart, etc. All the big stores have them.

I personally use 3 1/2 4's that wincheter makes for turkeys....they are the supremes. Black box and black shell casing.

I patterned all sorts of loads through my gun..... 3" and 3 1/2". These had the best shot density at 45 yards.

To let you know how I pattern my gun. I start at three times 30, 35, 40, and 45 yards. Then I count pellets in the head. Average it out and that is the shell I am using.

Hope this helps.


----------

